# 4ª ICEAWS - Conferência Internacional sobre Exploração de Estações Meteorológicas Aut



## Bruno Campos (24 Mai 2006 às 08:57)

_Realiza-se de 24 a 26 de Maio, organizado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, a 4ª Conferência Internacional sobre Exploração de Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas, (International Conference on Experiences with Automatic Weather Stations - 4th ICEAWS), que tem como objectivo primeiro a discussão de assuntos relacionados com a importância e o impacto da utilização operacional dos sistemas automáticos de observação do tempo e do clima, tendo em conta as rápidas mudanças que se verificam nas redes de estações meteorológicas e climatológicas. 


Para avaliar a relação das alterações nas séries de dados climáticos com as alterações climáticas, a ICEAWS reúne especialistas das áreas do clima, das aplicações da meteorologia e do desenvolvimento de equipamentos meteorológicos, a nível internacional, sob os auspícios da OMM no âmbito de actividades e programas relevantes tais como o WWW/IMOP (World Weather Watch/Instruments and Methods of Observation Programme) e o WCP (World Climate Programme)._


As estações automáticas podem mesmo ser uma mais valia para a recolha constante de dados, mas lembro uma aula que tive com uma engenheira do IM que simplesmente afirmou que a maioria delas n funciona devidamente. Existem longos intervalos de tempo em que elas n funcionam e PQ??? Funcionando a energia solar, a escolha da localização nem sempre é muito feliz!!!   Acabando por ficarem na sombra de edificios, arvores etc!!!

N importa termos muitas estações automáticas se os dados não são fiáveis...


----------



## Seringador (24 Mai 2006 às 10:57)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> _Realiza-se de 24 a 26 de Maio, organizado pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, a 4ª Conferência Internacional sobre Exploração de Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas, (International Conference on Experiences with Automatic Weather Stations - 4th ICEAWS), que tem como objectivo primeiro a discussão de assuntos relacionados com a importância e o impacto da utilização operacional dos sistemas automáticos de observação do tempo e do clima, tendo em conta as rápidas mudanças que se verificam nas redes de estações meteorológicas e climatológicas.
> 
> 
> Para avaliar a relação das alterações nas séries de dados climáticos com as alterações climáticas, a ICEAWS reúne especialistas das áreas do clima, das aplicações da meteorologia e do desenvolvimento de equipamentos meteorológicos, a nível internacional, sob os auspícios da OMM no âmbito de actividades e programas relevantes tais como o WWW/IMOP (World Weather Watch/Instruments and Methods of Observation Programme) e o WCP (World Climate Programme)._
> ...


De facto, é uma constatação, mas o problema é o € e quem lá manda, pq acho que o IM tem técnicos capazes neste campo e é de saudar estas iniciativas, contudo eles não são Geografos mas geofísicos, pelo menos é suposto serem...


----------

